# How feasible is the PR to Canada



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello All, 

*MY DETAILS:*
I am 37 yrs. with 13 yrs of global experience in IT (over 8 years in USA). I also have a PR from Australia. Challenge is to find a job in Aus from out here in USA.

So I am considering getting a PR for Canada as it is closer to visit (for interviews and such) and find a job.

The reason i am moving from US is the long wait lines for PR (Green Card) and I feel a need to settle down rather than be in limbo.

My CSR for Canada is coming out to 401 (me being primary) or 416 (wife being primary). Who becomes primary would depend on IELTS results. From my previous experience with IELTS (in 2013 for Aus) i got a cumulative band score of 8.5/9 so I am hopeful.

*RESEARCH OUTCOME:*
I looked into the immigration process for Canada and went through the provincial nomination websites for each province. From what I gather:

401 or 416 is not enough for getting ITA.
SINP is the only program that does not require a job offer. Closed now but may open again.
Manitoba and Ontario pick you and initiate contact and you can not self apply for nomination.
All other provinces need a job offer from a local employer before nomination.

*OPTIONS:*
So looks like i have following options:-

Hope to get invited by Ontario or Manitoba.
Find a job and get the 50 points and that would get me an ITA.

From experience of you guys how feasible it is to hunt for a job in IT in Canada from US? Do provinces wave the job offer requirement when we communicate with them and present our case?

Please advise.

Thanks
Rajat


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

You can certainly search for a job. However, bear in mind:

Unless you have a specialization in a very niche area of the industry. most employers will fill the position with the easiest option. i.e. a Canadian citizen or permanent resident who can be immediately available. 

To get you the would have additional expenditure and possibly wait 3-6 months for the paperwork to come through. Part of this is proving that, after at least a month of advertising, they could not find a Canadian citizen or permanent resident to fill the position.

The odds against this in IT are huge, as IT is not an area where there are perceived to be shortages of applicants.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Also keep in mind that a CRS of 451 _will *not*_ automatically guarantee that you will receive an ITA. Help your chances, yes but it's not a guarantee of success 

If you can achieve higher than a simple 451, you better your odds but nobody knows what the next draw will be... it could go down to the 430s for a bit or it could go up to the upper 400s/low 500s and stay in a holding pattern there for months on end.


Have a look at this to see what I mean.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Also keep in mind that a CRS of 451 _will *not*_ automatically guarantee that you will receive an ITA. Help your chances, yes but it's not a guarantee of success
> 
> If you can achieve higher than a simple 451, you better your odds but nobody knows what the next draw will be... it could go down to the 430s for a bit or it could go up to the upper 400s/low 500s and stay in a holding pattern there for months on end.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.
Since following is still on the Ontario Immigration page (http://www.ontarioimmigration.ca/fr/pnp/OI_PNPNEW.html) does that means it still applies.



> Ontario’s Express Entry Human Capital Priorities Stream: List of Targeted Occupations by National Occupational Classification (NOC) Codes
> 
> On June 28, 2017, the Ontario Immigrant Nominee Program (OINP) announced that it would issue targeted Notifications of Interest (NOIs) to candidates who qualify for Ontario’s Express Entry Human Capital Priorities (HCP) Stream and who have work experience in the Information and Communications Technology (ICT) sector.
> 
> ...


If it does I think I can be hope for OINP when they open up again.

Thanks,
Rajat


----------

